# algea eaters



## geoweb (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi I am new to this site and have a question. I have a apple snail who ignors my live plants and I was wondering since I have a 20 gallon tank, could I get a algae eater also or should I get another snail? thanks!


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

You can get several ottos in that tank. They are comfortable in groups of 5 or more but three would be OK. They have great personalities and are constantly working.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

If you have any driftwood in your tank a bristlenosed cat would be a good addition. They won't bother your plants and stay fairly small.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Also take a look at Amano Shrimp. In my tank they have been the most effective algae eater of all, including a bristlenose pleco and several otos.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

The rubber-lipped or bulldog pleco (aka Chaetostoma milesi) would be another option for this size tank. I've had it and three or four otos in a 20 gallon long (not at the same time) to keep algae under control in the past.


----------

